# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My new vents.

## Happy Frog

I had wanted Vents as my first thumbnails but it's been taking longer to get the Iquitos or Blackwater that I'm after.  I had the opportunity to get some FG vent 'blue legs" so I went for it.  Imitators were also on my list but I still can't decide which morph to get first.

Here are a few pics of them.  I'll update in a day or two with my thoughts about them after I've had some time to observe them.

They are 3-4 months old.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on new frogs, they are so cute  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

Very cool! Vents are awesome, they are on my frog bucket list lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Frog

Right off the bat...They are tiny!!!  They also move fast and are quite animated in a way that my Leucs and Azureus aren't.  I already had two Exo Terra's that have been growing in for the last five weeks but I put these three guys in a large Kritter Keeper that I had built up just in case - glad I did.  These things disappear in it.

In case there's someone reading this that hasn't seen them before I will tell you that the yellow color that you see on them is a gold, almost metallic color with a hint of green in it.  The black is a really rich black that has a slick look to it.  On two of them the blue on the legs is pronounced and the other one the blue is more bluish grey.

When I put them in the enclosure I let them settle for half the day then added some fruit flies and they came after them immediately.  There's also lots of springtails running around in there also.

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations Bryan,
We would love to see more photos; if you get an opportunity.....ha!
They're always on the run.

I'm sure you will enjoy them  :Smile: 
Glad to hear they are eating well for you.

Best, Lynn

----------


## Happy Frog

Ask and ye shall receive...



My 10 megapixel camera is on it's way out so it doesn't focus very good in low light anymore.  These frogs are a lot bolder than I thought they would be.  They eat good, jump around, hide for a while and then come out and play some more.  Right now my only problem is controlling the temperature and humidity in their enclosure.  They are so small I don't want to even put them in the 12x12x18 Exo Terra.

The one thing I just realized about thumbnails; they are so small I'll have room for even more frogs!

----------

